
2015: 274 days, 294 mass shootings, hundreds dead - jsvine
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/01/2015-274-days-294-mass-shootings-hundreds-dead/
======
anigbrowl
Not the most obvious HN subject matter, but I thought the data-driven approach
of this article offered worthwhile perspective on an issue that impacts the
quality of life for the many HN readers based in the US.

------
dsfyu404ed
tl;dr: On average, every 22hr or so, someone somewhere in the US "goes postal"
and manages to kill at least four other people.

~~~
cokernel
As the article points out, the Mass Shooting Tracker tracks mass shootings (at
least four people _shot_ ), not mass murders.

